# New here, but as of today I am catless



## Martin 144 (Jul 17, 2014)

No matter how old you and no matter many times you have experienced this before, losing a pet cat is such an awful experience. My pet cat has just been put down after 6 days in hospital. She was suffering from a kidney infection, but it was the reactions to the treatment drugs that killed her. Yes she was 17 and a half, but only a week ago she was so full of life and I thought she would make it to her next birthday. And only yesterday my vet was fairly optimistic about her chances, but this morning they took a blood test and discovered the problem.

I did make the journey to the animal hospital and I am so glad that I made the effort. Saying goodbye to a beloved pet is one of the toughest things to do. At this minute I am completely and utterly devastated. I will miss my cat terribly and today is one of the saddest days ever.

Goodbye and RIP beautiful Lily. I loved you so much.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh no, I'm so sorry about Lily. What a shock it must have been to lose her so suddenly and quickly. 

So many of us here have experienced the loss of a cat, and we fully understand what you are going through.

Please feel free to post about Lily in the Rainbow Bridge forum if you feel it will help you to start healing a bit. And we'd love to see pictures of your beautiful girl. 

In the meantime, sending you lots of strength and good wishes to get you through this time.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi, Just to say I echo what Spirite has written. Would love to hear all about Lily how she came into your life and stories about her and see photos of her.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm sooooo sorry about Lily!! I, too, just recently lost a cat to the rainbow bridge. Josie, my 14 year old beautiful, funny and loving kitty, passed away June 29th. She was just 2 days shy of her 14th bday. It was so sudden. The shock and overwhelming grief can knock you down. I know what you're going through and am still struggling with the loss. I never knew how much I could love an animal!! 

My sincere condolences to your loss. It helps to read articles of the 5 stages of grief. It helped me understand how intense grief can be and how small steps each day can help with healing. It also helps to talk with friends and family members; most understand your loss and will help with the pain.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear about your sweet kitty passing. Feel free to come here and share stories about Lily and we will all try to help you and listen to you as you try to sort your way through this unimaginable grief. I know it may be too soon to get another kitty, but I do know some people who have fostered some babies after losing a cat, and it has really helped their heart heal. Just a thought. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh, Martin, such a sad way to come to the forum! Bless you today in your grief. Most of us here have been through this at least once but some of us many times and understand your total devastation. No matter their age, it is never easy to go through this with those furbabies we love so much. Lilly was loved and she had a great life with you.

We would LOVE to see pictures of your Lilly and hear about how you met. This is a forum of friends that share a common bond - our love of our kitties and we never get tired of hearing about cats. Feel free to share to your hearts content - we will be here for you.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Very sorry for you - such a loss leaves a hole in your heart.


----------



## sheiladoreen (Jul 11, 2014)

That's terrible, I'm so sorry. Hopefully you find some comfort in the forums. atback


----------



## carls (Jul 19, 2014)

I send my thoughts and good vibes to you Martin, and also for your Lily. I agree that is one of the hardest things a pet owner has to go through is eventually saying goodbye. My late feline was almost 18 as well when he passed. I'm sorry you've come to the forum with such a heavy heart and I hope that you will pass on your knowledge and experiences with us. I'd love to see pictures!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

So very sorry you have to experience this pain. Losing a friend is devastating and only time can slowly make you feel better. You had 17 years together so Lily had a good life.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Martin,
I am very sorry to hear about your Lily and know how heartbreaking it is to lose a beloved kitty so quickly. I, too, came to the forum kittyless after the sudden passing of my beloved Mocha. You will find lots of comfort here....it is a very supportive place to help you work through your grief. I am sure Lily loved you tremendously and is at the Bridge looking down on you with tears of love and thanks for almost 18 years.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

